# Sparco Tarmac rims



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Yep, almost an exact match for the size of the 18" RS wheels.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome, all four rims will run me about 550$ not including tires off of tirerack.com.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Should look nice, post up pics once you get them installed!!


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Will do, should only take me about 3 months to save up (200$ Twice a week for three months) hope to have them by April. Any tire recommendations? This car will be auto crossed this summer hopefully.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh yeah, I'm assuming the tpss sensors won't work with that rim?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> Oh yeah, I'm assuming the tpss sensors won't work with that rim?


That's something Tire Rack should be able to help you with. If the OE sensors won't fit they may have a design that will.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Will it be a big deal if I by pass the tpss? Jw


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

There may be a warning constantly lit on the dash? IDK. With some cars you can defeat the warning, not sure about the Cruze.


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

There shouldn't be a major issue bypassing tpms. You should be able to get them on those (or any) New wheels. If you don't mind having it tell you to service tpms and have the light on the dash, I don't believe it hurts anything

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Just looked closer on tirerack's site, looks like they can add a bung to the wheel or whatever to accommodate the sensor. I've been looking at the bfgoodrich gforce S auto-cross/track tire.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> Will do, should only take me about 3 months to save up (200$ Twice a week for three months) hope to have them by April. Any tire recommendations? This car will be auto crossed this summer hopefully.


Depends on how much you can spend. Nitto Motivos are a great all around tire that will do great for autocross, if you want something a little more aggressive there's the Nitto Invos. Another great all around is the Continenntal Extreme Contact DWS that will handle like a champ for autocross and daily driving. If you're going for something cheaper idk.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Just want a tire I can slap on on during the weekends and go auto-crossing on. Probably will just get all seasons on my stock rims for normal day to day driving.


----------

